# Scanspeak D3004 vs SB29



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried either of these and can give some insight on whether the extra cost of the Scans is worth it? The FR on the SB29 seems to be a bit flatter, but I'd like to hear from anyone that has real world experience with them. Thanks


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

which version of the sb? ring radiator or dome?


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> which version of the sb? ring radiator or dome?


It says ring dome. This one: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...sb29rdcn-c000-4-neo-magnet-ring-dome-tweeter/


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hdrugs said:


> which version of the sb? ring radiator or dome?





appljuze said:


> It says ring dome. This one: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...sb29rdcn-c000-4-neo-magnet-ring-dome-tweeter/


Should have answered "yes" lol

Both are good. Scan is better but the sb is no slouch by any means

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> hdrugs said:
> 
> 
> > which version of the sb? ring radiator or dome?
> ...


What's better about the scan? I know there's more to a speaker than frequency response, but the SB looks better in that respect


----------



## lincoln88 (Sep 24, 2016)

The Scans sound great and look better IMHO.

Do the SB29 even come with grills?


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

lincoln88 said:


> The Scans sound great and look better IMHO.
> 
> Do the SB29 even come with grills?


No they don't have grills, but not really a problem to me.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

lincoln88 said:


> The Scans sound great and look better IMHO.
> 
> Do the SB29 even come with grills?


If you want the SB29 with grills and mounting rings, you can buy this, its the same driver by NVX if it ever comes back in stock.

https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_68822_NVX-XSPTW.html


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

This tweeter measures exceptionally well, Better than that ring dome... even the Satori Ring Dome isn’t that great.... 


This tweeter measures almost as good as anything Jeff Bagby has tested, used at any price... including anything Scan makes. The tweeters Scan made twenty years ago are better than what they make now, 9500, 9900. 

SB26STAC-C000-4 :: SB Acoustics

This has been tested by a reliable source for SB Acoustics and it’s the cream of the crop, once it’s available to the public it’s what I’d be looking at. SB Acoustics :: SB29BAC-C000-4


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mmiller said:


> This tweeter measures exceptionally well, Better than that ring dome... even the Satori Ring Dome isn’t that great....
> 
> 
> This tweeter measures almost as good as anything Jeff Bagby has tested, used at any price... including anything Scan makes. The tweeters Scan made twenty years ago are better than what they make now, 9500, 9900.
> ...


Your talking about a large format tweeter with a brick or a magnet. OP is looking for something, you know... normal

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> lincoln88 said:
> 
> 
> > The Scans sound great and look better IMHO.
> ...


I noticed those, but couldn't find them in stock anywhere. I also don't need the mounting rings tbh. Though if I had the option I would like a grille. But it's definitely not a deal breaker.


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

mmiller said:


> This tweeter measures exceptionally well, Better than that ring dome... even the Satori Ring Dome isn’t that great....
> 
> 
> This tweeter measures almost as good as anything Jeff Bagby has tested, used at any price... including anything Scan makes. The tweeters Scan made twenty years ago are better than what they make now, 9500, 9900.
> ...


Those are really nice, but a little too big for my application.


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

i can give you a subjective analysis in 3 days when my sb arrive

objectively now the sb should play lower having both larger size and being a rr


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> i can give you a subjective analysis in 3 days when my sb arrive
> 
> objectively now the sb should play lower having both larger size and being a rr


Cool. Have you listened to the Scans before?


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE=appljuze;5406538]Cool. Have you listened to the Scans before?[/QUOTE]


Yeah

I have listened to the d3004 large faceplate


Also from scans the compact ring radiators large and small version and also the compact dome 20mm all from the illuminator range

anything you would like to know I can offer a thought 


Among other tweeters from other companies 

Vifa xt25
hiquphon ow3 fs
Kaxbltwt 
Dayton nd28
Dayton nd16


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> QUOTE=appljuze;5406538]Cool. Have you listened to the Scans before?



Yeah

I have listened to the d3004 large faceplate


Also from scans the compact ring radiators large and small version and also the compact dome 20mm all from the illuminator range

anything you would like to know I can offer a thought 


Among other tweeters from other companies 

Vifa xt25
hiquphon ow3 fs
Kaxbltwt 
Dayton nd28
Dayton nd16[/QUOTE]

I'm curious to see how the SB tweeters hold up against the other ones once you get them in


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a builder for home audio he's site is troelsgraven
And dozen of other drivers

I ussually read up from him for thoughts on speaker drivers

He put up opinions on the the sb29, i put he's thoughts on anything audio related above my own

I'll put my own thoughts when the sb29 arrive


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> There's a builder for home audio he's site is troelsgraven
> And dozen of other drivers
> 
> I ussually read up from him for thoughts on speaker drivers
> ...


I just checked out his site. Hot damn does that dude love his speakers


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah he's save me alot of time and money he built things that would impress the audience at high end audio exibitions, once bite by the audio bug 

I look into home audio run active in the room as test before testing in the car

I saves alot of time aswell and you get a easy enviorment to understand the protential you can get a car as opposed to continuously removing and install midbasses 

I'll give a subjective update in few days on the sb's


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> Yeah he's save me alot of time and money he built things that would impress the audience at high end audio exibitions, once bite by the audio bug
> 
> I look into home audio run active in the room as test before testing in the car
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Well they arrived recently 

The sb's are full bodied, not one bit harsh, efficient, average very top end, neutral, can be crossed extremely low easily without sounding bad. Good bite for a tweeter


----------



## appljuze (Jan 28, 2018)

hdrugs said:


> Well they arrived recently
> 
> The sb's are full bodied, not one bit harsh, efficient, average very top end, neutral, can be crossed extremely low easily without sounding bad. Good bite for a tweeter


Nice, glad to hear that. How do they compare to the Scans? I know sound is subjective but I'm curious to what you think


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

appljuze said:


> Nice, glad to hear that. How do they compare to the Scans? I know sound is subjective but I'm curious to what you think


Scans sound good, they sound like a tweeter

Satori sounds more like a treble driver

It's really hard to go wrong with the aircirc once you tried a handful of tweeters


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hdrugs said:


> Scans sound good, they sound like a tweeter
> 
> Satori sounds more like a treble driver


Huh??


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

hdrugs said:


> Scans sound good, they sound like a tweeter
> 
> Satori sounds more like a treble driver


:faint:


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Describing is sometimes isnt easy

Sb29 can dig into upper midrange and lower with abit more authority then the scans

At the expense of top end 10k


----------

